# Stocking a 20 gallon tank!



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

So my brother just got a 20 gallon and he wanted help stocking it. This is what we have for our first pickup, is this ok?

1 Rainbow or Red Tail shark
2 Dwarf Gouramis



The tank does not have live plants. Will the sharks be fine with the gouramis?


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

The dwarf gouramis sound like a good idea!! Im not sure but the shark mayneed a larger tank further down the line...
But nice choices...


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I donot recommend a shark for a 20g. Have a read of the fish profile for the Red Tailed Shark [click on the shaded name], the minimum tank size is given and it explains why. Also note these fish can be aggressive.

While you're at it, check the profile of the Dwarf Gourami, there are some concerns with this species.


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

Why should it have a bigger tank? It didnt give a reason just said lots of hiding spots


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Bigger tank because the Red Tailed Shark grows to six inches. Please read the full profile.


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

La Reina said:


> Bigger tank because the Red Tailed Shark grows to six inches. Please read the full profile.


Oh lol I already knew thatt. Which is why I was planning to do one red tailed shark, two dwarf gouramis, and maybe 2 other fish, a snail, and a shrimp


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Cutar said:


> Oh lol I already knew thatt. Which is why I was planning to do one red tailed shark, two dwarf gouramis, and maybe 2 other fish, a snail, and a shrimp


The minimum tank sizes mean the fish needs that tank practically from the first. Now, it is possible to temporarily keep such a fish in a smaller tank, but this is only temporary for several reasons.

First, fish grow throughout their lives, unlike humans. As it grows externally, it is also developing internally. If the surrounding water is not sufficient, the internal development can be deformed, what is called "stunting," and the fish will have endless health issues and proably early death. It is not fair to the fish to subject it to this.

Second, fish "personalities" are affected by their environment. Recent scientific studies have now confirmed what many of us have believed for years on this issue. Tank size--both the physical dimensions but also the water conditions due to those dimensions--affect the fish psychologically. Aggression is often much greater as a result. And this means the fish is stressed out by its lack of adequate "space", so it literally "takes it out" on the tank. Similar to you being locked in a small room permanently with no means of escape. That is what you do to the fish.

So, "temporary" means very limited time before the fish is placed in a suitably-sized tank so that it can properly develop and be normal and have a healthy, normal life. I would therefore not even consider such a potentially-large fish for a 20g unless you have a 4-foot tank ready. And by the way, a shrimp would not last with a shark in the same tank.

Byron.


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

ok so what else can I put with the 2 dwarf gouramis that will work with a snail that is maybe around 3 or 4 inches


----------



## burnsbabe (Jul 15, 2010)

It's tough to tell you that since the gouramis get that length, they can be aggressive, and your tank is pretty small you probably shouldn't get another fish that size. I'm rocking a 29g with 3 dwarf gouramis and a largish school of smaller rasboras. I'd suggest something like that.

Keeping big fish is for big tanks unfortunately.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I also think rasbora would be good, the medium sized ones (which I suspect is what burnsbabe meant) of the Trigonostigma genus (the Harlequin Rasbora, Lambchop Rasbora, Hengels Rasbora). These are quiet fish and do not require a lot of swimming room; they must be in a group of 6. You can click on the names to see the profile of each species.

Or, some of the "smallish" characins (tetra) that also are not active swimmers. Check the characins profiles for ideas, making note of the individual fish needs in tank size, numbers, etc.


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

So hows about 3 dwarf gouramis and like 4 rasboras?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Cutar said:


> So hows about 3 dwarf gouramis and like 4 rasboras?


As explained in the profile, the dwarf gourami should be maintained only in a sexed pair in a small (to them) tank. Rasbora should be 6 or more, and 6 would work in a 20g.


----------



## burnsbabe (Jul 15, 2010)

Bryon hit the nail on the head. The extra 9 gallons between my 29 and your 20 seems to keep my three happy. If you can grab a sexed pair you'll be gold.

And yes. I was talking about the medium sized and peaceful species. I've got the Lambchop Rasboras (Trigonostigma espi), but the Harlequins and the Hengels would be good too.


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

So I should be getting a girl and a boy dwarf gourami so that they can pair up?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Cutar said:


> So I should be getting a girl and a boy dwarf gourami so that they can pair up?


Yes. When aquarists speak of a "pair" it is understood to always mean a male/female pair. Some fish are easy to sex, others are not. In the Dwarf Gourami profile it mentions the external differences. Also note that warning on diseased fish; this is a very real concern with this species if purchased in stores (those from a responsible breeder should be better in this regard). The Honey Gourami is very similar and not prone to infection. Something to consider.


----------

